# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  .: 9th KOI's FESTIVAL 24-26 APRIL 2015 @ ANCOL BEACH CITY

## LDJ

Tanpa terasa seiring waktu berjalan KOI's Festival sebagai agenda tahunan KOI's memasuki gelaran ke-9 Mohon dukungan 7 partisipasinya segenap warga KOI's di seluruh Indonesia    LOTS & LOADS OF ACTIVITES, CROSS COMMUNITIES SHOW, AND MANY MORE !!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Cuma liat pak Bambang aja..bosnya mana nih haha


Haha boss nya di luar kota om Leo.. absent

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> TOP..rame poll klo pas 2 event ini barengan


Yg batengan lbh dqri 6 komunitas nih om leo... bisa ampe 10 ... hehe




> keren om DL


Sing ndi sing keren... sing mlayu nganggo baju opo ??  ::

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Already 61 Like....  

Come on Visit and Like

_PLEASE LIKE 9th KOIS FESTIVAL FACEBOOK FANS ..

__https://www.facebook.com/9thkoisfest_

----------


## bbongso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Foto2nya lg dong Om.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

VIDEO DUKUNGAN dari para penghobby , KOIS ADALAH KITA

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Already 198 Like.... 

Come on Visit and Like

_PLEASE LIKE 9th KOIS FESTIVAL FACEBOOK FANS ..

__https://www.facebook.com/9thkoisfest

NOT JUST ORDINARY KOI SHOW , KOI-S is OUR LIFESTYLE

2 lagi jadi 200 nih... hahahaha_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 


Warm GREETINGS FROM ibu BEBY SAVITRI , ANCOL BEACH CITY

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Already 242 Like.... 

Come on Visit and Like

_PLEASE LIKE 9th KOIS FESTIVAL FACEBOOK FANS ..

__https://www.facebook.com/9thkoisfest

NOT JUST ORDINARY KOI SHOW , KOI-S is OUR LIFESTYLE

58 lagi jadi 300 nih... ayo KOI-S kamu pasti bisa... Go 300.

KOIS adalah KITA... SUPERRRRRRRRRRRRR_

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

BREEDER LOKAL SUPPORT 9th KOIS

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Mantaaap line up juri kois fest....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Thx om dony untuk informasinya  ::

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kimiyoga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Tanpa terasa seiring waktu berjalan KOI's Festival sebagai agenda tahunan KOI's memasuki gelaran ke-9 Mohon dukungan 7 partisipasinya segenap warga KOI's di seluruh Indonesia    LOTS & LOADS OF ACTIVITES, CROSS COMMUNITIES SHOW, AND MANY MORE !!


Mohon informasi untuk pendaftaran online alamat emailnya sperti apa... Terima kasih.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sekti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaya Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaya Koi

Turut berduka cita atas meninggalnya kang Joe...
Kegembiraaannya selalu kami ingat...
Selamat jalan Joe...

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

selamat, di tunggu 10th kois, pasti lebih seru acaranya

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

